# Kirby is back to share some more snow :)



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, my little man who will be 1 on Feb. 7th is having the time of his life with all these snow storms. I just wanted to share some pics again. I have tons of them on his page :huh: do stop by and if you do let me know who's who...he seems to have more friends then I do on FB :w00t: He even has a girlfriend, name Kitty who is an absolutely precious Maltipoo:w00t: :wub:
Don't know how to add captions to the pictures but it should be "Footprints in the snow" then "Kirby in flight" then "Kirby in his sweater with the boots ON" and then his new snow suite arrived this afternoon so he was trying it out and burying a treat in the snow


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

soo cute - where did you get the snow suit? I need one for Haley; she comes inside just covered in snow balls :-(


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

adorable! love the bootie shot LOL.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Kirby looks like a ball of energy! I love the 2nd pic of him in mid-air!


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you, he is a ball of energy :chili: I got the snow suite at Pet Edge and it fits him perfect and keeps his hair free of snow balls. I would love it if he'd keep the boots on too, but he really doesn't like them. Last storm he took 3 off and buried them in the snow all over the back yard. I was only able to retrieve them a few days ago when some more snow melted. He at least kept the front ones on today for his morning romp in the snow. Going to try those disposable balloon looking ones tomorrow just to protect his feet.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg he is adorable n yes he does look like he loves it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy-so great to see Kirby again. What a cutie pie. :wub::wub: I love the one where he's "flying." Don't they grow up too quickly? Glad he's enjoying the snow -- at least someone is. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh I completely love him! He looks so full of fun and mischief! In the 1st pic he looks like he's looking back at you and asking why you're not joining him in his snow romps. Bless! Btw, my litttle one does the same shoe-shedding trick also. And it's always the back feet. I'm going to try them with some doglet socks that I've just ordered, to see if that improves the fit. I'll let you know if I have any success..!
xx


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kirby is just adorable. I love him in his snowsuit-he looks nice and warm. My fav pic is of him running across the snow-love it:wub: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He is a cutie pawtootie!!! I love the snowsuit...love the picture where he looks like he is flying.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Kirby looks like he is having such great time...he is quite adorable as well!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

super cute photos of the Kirby dude :wub:

AWWWWWWH the middle pic (first line) of him running looks soooo cute :wub:

all photos are adorable! thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What great pics of Kirby!!!! That snowsuit looks so nice and tailored on him :wub:.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics of Kirby! :wub: What a little snow bunny. The one of him in flight in my favorite. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHHA I love the one where he is like airborne!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that little man has one adorable little face. Way too cute.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such cute pics!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love these pictures!! Adorable!


----------

